# Propane from Grocery Store



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else experience what it seems to be under filled propane bottles?

I used to have a friend that worked for a welding supply company, and he would fill my bottles. They would last a heck of a lot longer than the bottles I get at the grocery store (blue rhino). I cant get a bottle to last more than a couple months, and not really using it often.

Anyone know of a place in League City area that fills bottles so I can avoid this?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

There used to be a place just off main st.in League City,also a place in Seabrook on 146 just before the bridge and a place on the Gulf Freeway near Calder rd.All refilled bottles.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

John Redcorn said:


> Anyone else experience what it seems to be under filled propane bottles?
> 
> I used to have a friend that worked for a welding supply company, and he would fill my bottles. They would last a heck of a lot longer than the bottles I get at the grocery store (blue rhino). I cant get a bottle to last more than a couple months, and not really using it often.
> 
> Anyone know of a place in League City area that fills bottles so I can avoid this?


Search the thread -" Not getting what U pay for...." It may help you out.


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Isn't there a place on Calder Rd by that new Houston Garden that fills up propane?


----------



## cajun4523 (Oct 9, 2007)

there is a place on college (between 45 and old galveston)


----------



## ptfisher (Jun 6, 2005)

A friend of mine told me that there was a big lawsuit against Blue Rino for only putting like 7 gal. into a 10 gal tank, so the could sell cheaper. I never saw the info personally.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

grandpa cracker said:


> Search the thread -" Not getting what U pay for...." It may help you out.


link?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.komonews.com/news/consumer/48209307.html


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

bassguitarman said:


> http://www.komonews.com/news/consumer/48209307.html


I get mine refilled at a local rv park. The guy there told me that they (exchange outfits) did not legally have to fill them up. I just always assumed they were full. You can easily tell the difference if you pick one from a store as opposed to one you just had filled. I will never buy an exchange again.

Joe


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Whats it cost to get one filled vs trade in? Hank Hill would be disapointed in me. Wood is the way I roll. Pecan


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.patiogrill.com/aboutus.aspx

This place is just past 518 on 45 heading south.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

on 45 just north of 517 in dickinson there is Dues camper(i think thats the name still) just past gay pontiac that fills them(used to at least)


----------



## Capt. Carman (Jun 5, 2007)

*Underfilled Tanks*

I believe it was last year...but Blue Rhino ever so quietly started filling 20lb bottles (the normal exchange bottle you see at Wal-Mart etc) with 15lb of gas instead of 17.5lb.

They got caught and told the story that gas prices had gone way up and instead of filling their bottles with 17.5lb they reduced them to 15lb and kept the price the same.

Well, gas has come WAY down since that time BUT...the bottles (as of Sept. 22, 2009 at least) are still only labeled as having 15lb of gas in them. It is a ripoff for sure.

However....*HEB* sells a competitor's brand of exchange cylinder and they still put 17.5 +/- gas in them for the same money....

You know what to do.....

CC


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

ones you exchange are only filled to 15lbs. i got my filled the other day 20lbs for 20 bucks.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for all the advice and info....going to refill instead of exchanging in the future.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I always keep an extra filled as well. Nothing like throwing some steaks on, and then you lose the flame.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The Ace Hardware by my house refills them. (Highway 6/Bissonett)


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

capt. david said:


> ones you exchange are only filled to 15lbs. i got my filled the other day 20lbs for 20 bucks.


I exchanged the Rhino at Kroger for $17. I never weighed the bottle to know how much liquid is inside, but if it is only 15 lbs, it comes out to about $1/lb anyway. 
Refilling requires longer drive and if my bottle is old some refillers would charge an extra couple of bucks to make it safe. I think that is also gimmick. One guy charges me $1 extra for the plastic cap. He claims it is required by law and safety rule.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I used to be a licensed propane tank filler - the plastic cap is required by law if I recall correctly.

and yes, every tank now has to have an over-pressurization device (OPD)


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Most U-Haul joints will fill them. Runs me about $12 for a completely empty tank to be refilled. I get my filled off I-10 just East of Gessner.


----------



## BIG BIRD (Dec 3, 2009)

There was a lawsuit going around about blue rhino underfilling to make more profit$$$$ it was started by american heritage express(another propane company) Blue rhinos response was it ws a safe gaurd issue for OPD so consumers would be safer. I heard it fizzled out and they started refilling them to the proper wieght and volume again. You never know what you will get out of those cages. best bet find a local hardware or feed store that has a bulk tank to refill them by wieght.
BB


----------

